# When do king show up?



## tnunneleer22 (Jan 3, 2009)

When do the king mackeral start showing up? i got into catching mackeral this past summer and just curious when they start showing back up?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Spanish will be here first then kings


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

The lowest temperature for kings is 70°F, and so if you follow the temperatures of the NOAA buoys, you can determine when they will be here. The further out you go, the warmer the water is, generally speaking. Anyways, soon if the weather continues this warm. 

Also, I remember when I lived in Savannah, Viet Namese guys would catch them all winter long at night. Never tried that myself.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

You will see them start showing up the 1st week of april along with the rest of the spring migration....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that i have a boat....... im fricken excited :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: This weather is killing me. What a tease.

Scott


----------



## tnunneleer22 (Jan 3, 2009)

dont the cobia come around the same time also??


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kings*

Mean water temp of 68 kings prefer water in the low 70s and lots of bait it generally happens in Destin around april15 but last year it didn't occur until the 2nd week of may


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Cobia season opens March 1'st


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Cobia show up when: the dog trees bloom, when the pecan trees begin to green, when the water temp hits 69, after the pompano come though, or Easter. Take your pick. Either way I am on the prowl.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The migration is:
Pompano
Cobia
Kings
Spanish
Sharks


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

We have more kings than you can shake a stick at over here in Venice. Come keep everyone of them! They are a nuisance. Big ones too; to 60 pounds


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree, the west delta is a hornets nest when it comes to kings.
Many of the ska peeps run that way in the tournaments.
I've always had good luck at the triple rig south of petite bois island. Caught a 30lber trolling in 12 ft of water near petite bois also.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Have caught kings at the trysler grounds in the month of February for the last three years. I belive I posted a report and pics last year, but don't know how to pull the old post up.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Found some pics


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

smoker kings hang in the bay all winter


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

just add water said:


> Cobia season opens March 1'st


Cobia season doesn't "open", as there isn't an actual season, just a time when they migrate through. Generally mid-March to early-May. But there are "resident" fish that can be caught year-round, normally as a by-catch when bottom fishing.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> We have more kings than you can shake a stick at over here in Venice. Come keep everyone of them! They are a nuisance. Big ones too; to 60 pounds


I hear that!! Yep, head out the past and turn to the southwest about 150 miles and you can catch all the kings you want!! Maybe a few wahoo thrown in and Bonitos...


----------

